# Politics and News > World Affairs >  Bikes seized, two alleged Hells Angels charged after raids on three properties in Log

## Roadmaster

Police said they discovered criminal gang paraphernalia and documents that indicated a resident at each of the three properties is linked to the Hells Angels - two of them being patched members and the third what police described as a "hang around".

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-03-2...-raids/6344018

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

Apparently in Freedom Loving Australia its against the law have a Hell's Angels patch on your helmet.  I have no use for the Hell's Angels or other "biker gangs" but shouldn't they at the very least actually commit a crime before they are arrested?

----------

Daily Bread (03-26-2015)

----------


## Katzndogz

I have absolutely nothing against biker gangs.  I was in a biker gang.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> I have absolutely nothing against biker gangs.  I was in a biker gang.


I rode motorcycles for just under 50 years but I was never a "biker".  If I had lived in England in the 60's I would have been a Rocker but living in the United States I was just a motorcyclist with a predilection for European motorcycles

----------


## Katzndogz

My very first boyfriend was in a biker gang.  I have very friendly feelings toward bikers.   Not long ago I met someone in Vagos.  He wanted all the old stories.

----------


## Coolwalker

Sensationalism, nothing more.

----------

St James (03-26-2015)

----------


## oscarmitre

It's legislation enacted by the previous state government in Queensland. It will be interesting to see what happens with this and if the current state government will move to amend the legislation. The previous state government was very conservative, the current state government is - allegedly - left of centre. Outlaw motorcycle gangs - as we tend to call them - are a problem in terms of organised crime but I don't see the point of criminalising paraphernalia.

----------


## St James

Have a patch, go to jail........ guilt by association. True socialist thinking.
I have "acquaintances" in the Outlaws, Phoenix, Hells Angels.............I would sooner trust these guys than Obama. Cuz I know exactly who and what I'm dealing with. Obama not so much

----------


## Rudy2D

> I rode motorcycles for just under 50 years but I was never a "biker".  If I had lived in England in the 60's I would have been a Rocker but living in the United States I was just a motorcyclist with a predilection for European motorcycles


Got my first bike in 1980--Kaw H2, triple two-stroke 750--the original crotch-rocket.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Got my first bike in 1980--Kaw H2, triple two-stroke 750--the original crotch-rocket.


0 to 60 in a nano second, then stop to fill the gas tank!!!  Those bikes allegedly got about 15 mpg or 45 miles between fill ups.  But they were extremely quick for the day.  I had a 2004 Suzuki SV650 that was actually quicker but no where near the adrenaline rush of those H2's

----------

